# Orleans/Ottawa Tractor/Blower/Plow Guys



## BlackIrish

Lots of activity in our area. Got to meet and talk with more than a few of you.
This might be a chance to see if some of you/us would like to do a meet n greet, swap cards, #'s etc. 
Unfortunately I cannot organize as I am time challenged.
I have a 9yr old son who is autistic + 3 more and free time :laughing::laughing: is not in my vocabulary. I will attend any meeting that gets set up.
Contacts are priceless a 3am and somethings broke.
We are all afraid of losing contracts to each other but the fact is " If your customer is happy with your service" they won't jump ship.
JMO


----------



## JG-of-WF

If only the problem would be that there are not enough of us to supply the demand ? I agree with you Black, a meet n greet would be advantageous to all of us. All east end guys welcome ! Anybody east of downtown ?


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

*Ill be there*

Im in ,, Im not very big, but I can always lend a hand to anybody needing help. Would be nice to know who serves what area, truck, plow, blower, commercial rezi. If we are really good at sales. Create a demand ! We can Install snow machines! hehe, And yes call me at 3am , ill help


----------



## JG-of-WF

Where abouts do you drop down and blow ?


----------



## JG-of-WF

I meant you, Ottawa. Which area do you service ?


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

West of blair road area, tractors run at 30KM/H, so I can be in orleans within 4 hours, you ?


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I let the big guys have east of Blair


----------



## BlackIrish

Since Ottawa guys will be looking at this I'm looking for subs.
Backhoe ,bobcats and a few p/u's and shovel crews.


----------



## JG-of-WF

What kind of money can a sub with p/u make ?


----------



## BlackIrish

*Price*


Wouldn't it be nice if the going rate was 25% higher for driveways.
If 90% of the companies had $350 as a single drive price that would be the going rate.
That you could get more than $75 a season to shovel a huge friggin walk 15x each season.
That the city would actually post a time that city plows went out at, and where they were on their runs at such n such time.


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823328 said:


> What kind of money can a sub with p/u make ?


LOL You gonna slap a blade on that chevy ? stylin


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

350 single yup,,, 
99.00$ for Walkways, some guys are chargin 170.00 for a walk ! good for them
double?


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I think the city thing is a tough one, but i agree!!!


----------



## BlackIrish

ottawa-ottawa;823325 said:


> I let the big guys have east of Blair


S'ok wait there,we'll come to you :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JG-of-WF

LMAO !!! I have a friend with chevy 2500 duramax w Allison who would consider working his truck


----------



## BlackIrish

I saw ads for $300 plow and shovel for season, I'd be over $420 and I believe it should be $500.


----------



## JG-of-WF

BlackIrish;823335 said:


> S'ok wait there,we'll come to you :laughing::laughing:


Thats good !!:laughing:


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I cant do the whole city, donkeys with plows walk faster then my tractor can roll LOL:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823336 said:


> LMAO !!! I have a friend with chevy 2500 duramax w Allison who would consider working his truck


If he's plowed up and serious have him call me.


----------



## JG-of-WF

BlackIrish;823338 said:


> I saw ads for $300 plow and shovel for season, I'd be over $420 and I believe it should be $500.


I LOVE WHERE THIS IS GOING !! Cause I dont care much about how old Black is !!

Prices going up ?? I'm in !!


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Some lady told me that she could hire someone for 250.00, !, of course he was fully insured, and liscensed, probably with a plate that said JE ME SOUVIEN,,


----------



## BlackIrish

ottawa-ottawa;823340 said:


> I cant do the whole city, donkeys with plows walk faster then my tractor can roll LOL:laughing::laughing:


Your so concentrated that roadspeed isn't critical. Good job.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

sounds interesting ,


----------



## BlackIrish

ottawa-ottawa;823343 said:


> Some lady told me that she could hire someone for 250.00, !, of course he was fully insured, and liscensed, probably with a plate that said JE ME SOUVIEN,,


Then they get all misty eye'd when the guy bails on them early? (like Tony) or late ( like dozens did 2 yrs ago) in the season cause the guys a crook or he can't afford to keep plowing. Dumb.


----------



## JG-of-WF

Do you guys send shovellers to each address regardless of walk ??


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Thank you BlackIrish, People are hammered tonight! its last call, going home soon !, concentration is the key, i think.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I do some of tha walkways myself,


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

what area do yuo do JG


----------



## JG-of-WF

What im asking is if when you're done, do u leave snow infront of garage doors or does that get shovelled ?


----------



## BlackIrish

Course it is hard to raise our prices if the biggest guy doesn't. Up/Down the damn elevator goes both ways. Getting all contractors involved would make it easier to try and raise prices as a group. The guys who are lucky enough to be full for this year should come for the contacts and next years or this falls going rate.
We should always strive for the incredibly difficult..
Because once we achieve it the gains will be large


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Depends on the customer, if he wants to pay to get it removed, case by case, I hear one company in the west end, does not even send out showellers anymore, and they leave a foot of snow in front of the garage !


----------



## JG-of-WF

ottawa-ottawa;823350 said:


> what area do yuo do JG


I'm with WF. Does that not tell you anything ? I gave you a good clue to go on !
Black; aka 007 would have that figured out pretty fast !! LOL


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823351 said:


> What im asking is if when you're done, do u leave snow infront of garage doors or does that get shovelled ?


6-12" to the door,unless we do walk then we shovel in frt of garage.
U?


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I figured out the WF part, i dont know what you do there,, they have a big crew


----------



## JG-of-WF

blackirish;823352 said:


> course it is hard to raise our prices if the biggest guy doesn't. Up/down the damn elevator goes both ways. Getting all contractors involved would make it easier to try and raise prices as a group. The guys who are lucky enough to be full for this year should come for the contacts and next years or this falls going rate.
> We should always strive for the incredibly difficult..
> Because once we achieve it the gains will be large


we really need to start working together instead of against each other !!! We need to stop leaving money on the table !!


----------



## BlackIrish

ottawa-ottawa;823353 said:


> Depends on the customer, if he wants to pay to get it removed, case by case, I hear one company in the west end, does not even send out showellers anymore, and they leave a foot of snow in front of the garage !


No shovelers. Priceless.
I hate shovel work 'cause we get paid peanuts...............


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Im already up there!


----------



## JG-of-WF

Every one of our customers get shovelled in front of garage doors and around all cars regardless !!


----------



## JG-of-WF

ottawa-ottawa;823359 said:


> im already up there!


up where ??


----------



## BlackIrish

It won't be easy but it well worth meeting and discussing.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

90% front of garage with sidewalk only


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823360 said:


> Every one of our customers get shovelled in front of garage doors and around all cars regardless !!


Serious?
We are definitely not charging enough.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Im already up there in the prices, Id rather not plow a driveway then give the service away ,, I only have a certain amount of spots, so I wont give it cheap when I can book full retail


----------



## BlackIrish

JG How many shovelers does it take to make that happen?


----------



## JG-of-WF

BlackIrish;823362 said:


> It won't be easy but it well worth meeting and discussing.


We would need another 4 or 5 members. Atleast to have an impact


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

must be an iname amount of showellers!!!!


----------



## JG-of-WF

BlackIrish;823366 said:


> JG How many shovelers does it take to make that happen?


20 teams of 2 last year. on reg snow events. 30 teams on larger ones !!


----------



## BlackIrish

A buddy in MTL w/25+ tractors does NO shoveling.
That was my goal but .............dang
JG you made me sad.


----------



## JG-of-WF

We also supply them all with small toro snow throwers !!


----------



## JG-of-WF

even if the cars are parked in the middle at the end everything in front around and behind all cars are shovelled far enough for blower to grab !!


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

yup I think I know of 3 other members, that could join


----------



## JG-of-WF

That is why I would like to see prices go up !!!


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

wow that is crazy service


----------



## JG-of-WF

ottawa-ottawa;823374 said:


> yup i think i know of 3 other members, that could join


east of downtown ???


----------



## BlackIrish

Hey you've both posted enough in this one thread that you both can PM now. Ain't that something.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I have a llot of Quebecers that come over on my side, guys with plows, that really low ball ! They offer horrible service, and low prices, I think good services derserves a good, but reasonable service, we are on call 24/7 for 5-6 months a year!!! that means somethinsg


----------



## JG-of-WF

BlackIrish;823370 said:


> A buddy in MTL w/25+ tractors does NO shoveling.
> That was my goal but .............dang
> JG you made me sad.


I told DB last year that all in the west, the big guys dont shovel that kind of service


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

yup east of downtown! one small, one large, one medium


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I think KDK dont showel


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

CPT 170 for showelling and they have limitted spaces


----------



## JG-of-WF

Some seniors get their cars snow brushed also !!


----------



## BlackIrish

Every year our manpower is aging, it will be a challenge to offer that level in the future when ironically enough said service will be more in demande due to aged population


----------



## JG-of-WF

JG-of-WF;823385 said:


> Some seniors get their cars snow brushed also !!


And locks de-iced !!


----------



## BlackIrish

We have a few seniors where we brush,move the car out,plow and repark car. I hate those and they are a major pain but sometimes ya just gotta.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

If I can say something, when I was djing, the industry for weddings was 325.00$ we cranked it up to to 699.00 within 8 years, the low ballers are still quoting 499.00 and some insanes are still at 300.00$ (sole operators) but the market leaders are at 699-799.00 for 6 hours of work !,, that is allot better than 325.00!,, the low ballers will always be there, but they will crank up theire prices too


----------



## JG-of-WF

JG-of-WF;823387 said:


> And locks de-iced !!


SORRY GUYS: I WAS KIDDING ABOUT THE SNOWBRUSH AND LOCK'S DE-ICED !!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823387 said:


> And locks de-iced !!


Do you fuel them up while you're there also ? :waving:


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Holly crap, I hope you were kidding, at that point, might as well tune the radio ! and fluff up the seat LOL


----------



## JG-of-WF

BlackIrish;823388 said:


> We have a few seniors where we brush,move the car out,plow and repark car. I hate those and they are a major pain but sometimes ya just gotta.


We'll get them to call you... LOL


----------



## BlackIrish

Two is plenty for this year thank you very much.


----------



## JG-of-WF

ottawa-ottawa;823392 said:


> Holly crap, I hope you were kidding, at that point, might as well tune the radio ! and fluff up the seat LOL


LOL !! But with the service of extra shovelling we do; we should be the absolute more expensive !!


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

they asked me, i told them insurance prevented me fom doing it


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

JG-of-WF;823396 said:


> LOL !! But with the service of extra shovelling we do; we should be the absolute more expensive !!


I agree, you should be on top


----------



## BlackIrish

ottawa-ottawa;823389 said:


> If I can say something, when I was djing, the industry for weddings was 325.00$ we cranked it up to to 699.00 within 8 years, the low ballers are still quoting 499.00 and some insanes are still at 300.00$ (sole operators) but the market leaders are at 699-799.00 for 6 hours of work !,, that is allot better than 325.00!,, the low ballers will always be there, but they will crank up theire prices too


I know its doable, just have to get all the serious guys involved , big or small.


----------



## JG-of-WF

There would have to be a certain level of trust also !!


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823396 said:


> LOL !! But with the service of extra shovelling we do; we should be the absolute more expensive !!


If you raised your price for the deluxe the basic price would follow upward.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Ok bar is closed, drunks are gone, Im outta here, Im happy I joined this site, , the kid will be up in 4.5 hours ! so I gotta get some zzzz, lets work together and simply kick ass!


----------



## BlackIrish

JG-of-WF;823400 said:


> There would have to be a certain level of trust also !!


No doubt it would be a gut check that's for sure.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

When we cranked out prices, we were the 2nd largest business in town, ,, and the higher priced we got the bigger we becames, and yes trust ! ,, we did it alone, and it was hard at firts, but it was worht i in the end! REALLY WORTH IT !


----------



## JG-of-WF

WEe would all have to sit together and send all our renewal contracts together and thats it it's up from there and then on !!


----------



## BlackIrish

Same here ,catch ya's later today.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Evertyhing is going up, I get allot of crap for my prices, but I stand by them, its not always easy ! but hell gotta make a living


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

good night !


----------



## JG-of-WF

Night ! .......


----------



## snowman4

Joined in late I guess. Let me know about meeting up. I'm a snowplower but don't do driveways but it would be nice to meet ya'll. I think you guys are thinking the right way tho about price. Instead of everyone losing why not have everyone win? You'll walk away with the same percentage of contracts except they will each be worth more. Just look at the really really big guys in Ottawa doing construction. Can't tell me bids worth over 15 million that close with the top 3 contractors being a few hundred dollars appart isn't planned!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Wow, good luck Ottawa. Lot's of talk, make it happen guys.


----------



## jayman3

snowman4;823412 said:


> Joined in late I guess. Let me know about meeting up. I'm a snowplower but don't do driveways but it would be nice to meet ya'll. I think you guys are thinking the right way tho about price. Instead of everyone losing why not have everyone win? You'll walk away with the same percentage of contracts except they will each be worth more. Just look at the really really big guys in Ottawa doing construction. Can't tell me bids worth over 15 million that close with the top 3 contractors being a few hundred dollars appart isn't planned!


I am also in for a meet,I don't do resi's just commercails.


----------



## Dei Gloriam

Guys,

Was just talking to Black Irish, we were thinking of changing this Weds meeting (7pm) from the West end to the East end, so the new location will be Tim Hortons Innes and 10th Line, by the Home Depot. Lots of room to park our trucks, mini vans? and talk outside over coffee! So who ever can make it, see you there.


----------



## BlackIrish

I'd like to do the initial meeting in Orleans.
Innes and 10th at the Timmys @ 7pm
Everyone east/west/north/south resi/comm tractor/truck welcome.
Worst thing that'll happen is you'll make new contacts. 
It would be great if guys RRSP'd so we had an idea who was coming.
Bring lots of business cards.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

Ill be there,, truck with car seat!, Ill try to get a couple of other guys too !


----------



## Dei Gloriam

Black Irish.... I'm in....right now I'm simply trying to get my numbers up in the PM count!!


----------



## BlackIrish

Be a member for 10 days w/10 posts and you PM


----------



## snowman4

I'm pretty sure I'll be there. Not looking to be plowing for myself for a couple years yet but it's a good place to start. I've got some business cards for the bit of landscaping work I do in the summer... I can bring some but again not ready to plow for a few years... just want to put faces to names for now!


----------



## JG-of-WF

Will be there on Wed 7pm. I think this may be the beginning of a beautiful thing for all snow removal guys !!


----------



## Dei Gloriam

Wouldn't ya know it.....I start a youth group in Blackburn Hamlet tomorrow night....forgot about it last week when we were all talking about this....and to boot it's the first night! I'm going to try to get someone else to be there from 7-8 so I can slide over to the meet.....Looking forward to it guys!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Have fun tonight!


----------



## Dei Gloriam

Boyz, 

Good to put some faces to the names from Ottawa. Glad to meet up with you guys tonight! 

That was a good idea Black Irish!


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

hehe,, BI has all of the good ideas


----------



## CDNbladerunner

BlackIrish;823341 said:


> If he's plowed up and serious have him call me.


Hey there, I had the best of intentions this year with 2 great contracts. One wiggled away and the other seems to be getting cold feet.

I wish they had their stuff figuired out before I invested in a newer duramax and brand new V blade:crying:

I have 7 years experience - looking to sub for a reliable company.

PM me if you are interrested.

I'll be there!


----------



## CDNbladerunner

Unknown if this message reached the intended recipient but - I have a newer Dura w a new V blade. Would consider subbing for a good company.


----------



## jayman3

CDNbladerunner;839851 said:


> Unknown if this message reached the intended recipient but - I have a newer Dura w a new V blade. Would consider subbing for a good company.


Hit up BlackIrish he was looking for a few good guys to have as subs.


----------



## JMS

Hey Guys
Just sayin hi from west ottawa,just starting out on my own,been working for other people for 12yrs, thought it was time to make my own money.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Anybody here service Whitelake*

Anybody here service Whitelake or know someone that does. My aging folks live on the main road and I would like to find someone to service their double driveway if possible....

Please advise

Al


----------



## JMS

Hey Guys

I am looking to sub for a good company or anyone who needs help. I work full time, but work rotating shift work, so I have a good availability. Anyone who is interested can PM me and I will send you my contact info. I have 12yrs+ experience in snow plowing and removal in both commercial and residential. As well, how can I get hooked up with the Ottawa snow contractors alliance.

Thanks

John


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Wow thats Cheap*

[
Wouldn't it be nice if the going rate was 25% higher for driveways.
If 90% of the companies had $350 as a single drive price that would be the going rate.
That you could get more than $75 a season to shovel a huge friggin walk 15x each season.
That the city would actually post a time that city plows went out at, and where they were on their runs at such n such time.

Wow thats Cheap for a full season, southern Ont in the snow belt gets about the same amount of snow a season, 300cm plus...

This is pricing in my local market, not sure how you guys can make any money at the prices
I have seen posted for the Ottawa area... had to read it twice before I believed my eyes...

Stratford area: I have seen prices much higher and some lower, these are about average
Small city, can be anywhere within the city limits within 10 minutes with a truck or large tractor so we don't travel far to service cutomers

Plowing only single drive , 28.50 per or 550.00 per season
Plowing double drive, 35.00 per or 800.00 per season
Blowing only single drive, 32.50 per or 750.00 per season
Blowing only double drive, 40.00 per or 900.00 per season
20' Sidewalk and steps, 12.00 per or 250..00 per season
50' sidewalk and steps , 20.00 per or 400.00 per season

Kitchener and London rates are even higher.

Are there that many snow contractors that the pricing just stays that low..?

Al

tymusic

[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]


----------



## Grassman09

StratfordPusher;863674 said:


> [
> Wouldn't it be nice if the going rate was 25% higher for driveways.
> If 90% of the companies had $350 as a single drive price that would be the going rate.
> That you could get more than $75 a season to shovel a huge friggin walk 15x each season.
> That the city would actually post a time that city plows went out at, and where they were on their runs at such n such time.
> 
> Wow thats Cheap for a full season, southern Ont in the snow belt gets about the same amount of snow a season, 300cm plus...
> 
> This is pricing in my local market, not sure how you guys can make any money at the prices
> I have seen posted for the Ottawa area... had to read it twice before I believed my eyes...
> 
> Stratford area: I have seen prices much higher and some lower, these are about average
> Small city, can be anywhere within the city limits within 10 minutes with a truck or large tractor so we don't travel far to service cutomers
> 
> Plowing only single drive , 28.50 per or 550.00 per season
> Plowing double drive, 35.00 per or 800.00 per season
> Blowing only single drive, 32.50 per or 750.00 per season
> Blowing only double drive, 40.00 per or 900.00 per season
> 20' Sidewalk and steps, 12.00 per or 250..00 per season
> 50' sidewalk and steps , 20.00 per or 400.00 per season
> 
> Kitchener and London rates are even higher.
> 
> Are there that many snow contractors that the pricing just stays that low..?
> 
> Al
> 
> tymusic
> [/SIZE][/FONT]


[/QUOTE]

Al,

I figured the rates would be cheaper in the snow belts as you have allot of farmers that have Tractors that just sit and they are used to getting up early anyhow so why not make some cash and the tractor is out blowing there own drive so why not do a few more in the area. :laughing:

Single car drive here lands you $300 to $350 but I wont have to plow it as much as you will.

Kitchener isn't far from me, I think I'll put a truck and shovel out there for drives. LOL.


----------



## snowman4

I got a driveway that needs to be done (contract for rest of year) at my grandparents place. Farlane blvd off baseline between Merivale and Fisher


----------



## JMS

*new season*

Summers almost done,

Anyone interested in getting together for some drinks sometime soon?


----------



## capitalsnow

Need Subs for Bank near heron, ASAP must be able to provide full service please


----------



## Grassman09

fd8215;1061963 said:


> Summers almost done,
> 
> Anyone interested in getting together for some drinks sometime soon?


May be out that way Saturday. But I do not speak french. :laughing: I'll need a translator. All I know is Tabernack Tabernosh.


----------



## JMS

capitalsnow;1066489 said:


> Need Subs for Bank near heron, ASAP must be able to provide full service please


for what? commercial, residential?


----------



## capitalsnow

its a retail location


----------



## JMS

capitalsnow;1066513 said:


> its a retail location


I will give you a call shortly


----------



## PrecisionSnow

fd8215;1061963 said:


> Summers almost done,
> 
> Anyone interested in getting together for some drinks sometime soon?


I'm going to host a thing at my place next week. I'll put a bit of info under "Canadian Weather".


----------



## jayman3

Sounds like a plan


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

I just love going out for 3cm ,, next time ill park the machines and use a leaf blower! What the hell ?


----------



## capitalsnow

ottawa-ottawa;1213864 said:


> I just love going out for 3cm ,, next time ill park the machines and use a leaf blower! What the hell ?


:laughing: Seriuosly right, talk about overkill, somthing about sending out the loaders to scrap up these dusting seems to make me cringe. I dont think we have plowed more then 5-6cm once this year wtf is going with the weather. I dont mind the no snow since we are seasonal and what not, but all these dusting are pointless, gimmi some real snow so I can make some removal cash.


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

*1cm residential [email protected]*

wow ! well now we know the snowblowers can handle 1 cm of snow, we are ready for the BIG storms lol


----------



## ottawa-ottawa

*Insane fast*

If there was a race between all tractor guys, I KNOW Black would win, man those things are fast !, I saw one flying by my house today,.! where do you get your diesel ?


----------



## countryplow

Hey guys, new to the site here. Originally from the greely area, moved down to kingston to complete my education two years ago and have been working with a snow removal company there during the winters for the past two years doing various things (plowing, shoveling, blowing, etc.) I'm moving back to Ottawa in April when I finish my course, and a friend of mine and I are looking at getting into the plowing business for ourselves the following winter. He currently has a small side-job company that he has a sort of weekend hobby when he isn't working for a large commercial construction company in ottawa, and I have the experience of doing this for the past two years. 

We have much of the equipment needed between the two of us and some lease agreements to be set out from our old mans' "toys" (pick ups, back hoe, front end loader, bobcat and possibly a dump truck).

Basically I'm just looking for some advice heading into the business, any tips or tricks unique to the ottawa area. One thing i've noticed is most guys on the site to a per push pricing but Ottawa is all seasonal contracts so that's what thing I'd like some insight into. It's also been recommended that we try to pick up some sub contracts as well to supplement our business, and I was wondering if anyone had any contacts for that and what the average going rate was. 

Thanks alot guys!

Dave


----------

